# RACE  TO  SKY  2010, 37691 Boffzen, 15.05.2010



## uwero (17. April 2010)

Der Name ist Programm:

Am 15.05.2010 findet in 37691 Boffzen (2km von Höxter/Weserbergland entfernt) das 2. RACE TO SKY für Hobbyfahrer statt. Wesentlichster Bestandteil des Cross-Country-Rennens ist das 3-malige Erklimmen der sogenannten Himmelsleiter. Die Himmelsleiter führt über ca. 200Hm immer geradeaus und steil in den Solling. Anschließend warten nette Schotterpassagen, Wiesenwege und Single-Trails.

Das Rennen ist das 3. Rennen in der www.challenge4mtb.de. 

Start und Ziel ist an der Grillhütte in Boffzen. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 150 Starter limitiert - wer zuerst kommt ist dabei.

Da die Region Weserbergland/Solling über ausgezeichnete Tourenmöglichkeiten verfügt bieten wir auch eine günstige Zeltmöglichkeit am vereinszugehörigen Bootshaus in Höxter an (5/Nacht/Person). Bei schlechtem Wetter kann auch in den Räumen übernachtet werden.

Nähere Informationen unter www.wassersport-hoexter.de, Link Race to Sky. Anmeldungen unter www.sportident.com

Für alle die 2008 beim 1. Race to Sky oder letztes Jahr beim Altstadtrennen in Höxter waren: Die Strecke haben wir heute bereits hergerichtet und deutlich geändert. Freut Euch auf noch mehr Single-Trails und Waldpassagen. Neben der grandiosen Aussicht werdet Ihr tolle neue Streckenabschnitte kennenlernen.

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Teilnahme!


----------



## Domme02 (18. April 2010)

das hört sich doch super an!  Ich werde dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (19. April 2010)

Nach dem schönen Rennen letztes Jahr in Höxter, werd ich auch in Boffzen dieses Jahr dabei sein!


----------



## chris2305 (19. April 2010)

Na, da wird der Uwe wieder fighten, so wie gestern.
Wenn man schon nicht fahren kann, dachte ich mir ich mache ein paar Fotos


----------



## Quen (19. April 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Nähere Informationen unter www.wassersport-hoexter.de, Link Race to Sky. Anmeldungen unter www.sportident.com


Ich glaub' ich hab' Tomaten auf den Augen!?

Über eure Seite ist unter Anmeldung nichts zu finden, auf der Seite von Sportident finde ich keine Anmeldemöglichkeit!?


----------



## kingberger (19. April 2010)

Auf wassersport-höxter.de findest du jetzt aber weitere Infos. Die Anmeldung folgt laut der Seite "in Kürze".

@Uwe: Geht glaube ich aus eurer Ausschreibung nicht hervor oder ich hab es überlesen, aber wie viele Km ist eine Runde lang?


----------



## uwero (19. April 2010)

Hi Chris,

super Fotos, mailst Du mir bitte die Originalgröße? Danke!

Die Anmeldung klären wir soeben, es gibt noch leichte, technische Probleme.

Die Rundenlänge dürfte ca. 6-7km sein, am Mittwoch messen wir die Strecke aus.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## kingberger (19. April 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> super Fotos, mailst Du mir bitte die Originalgröße? Danke!
> 
> ...



Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## uwero (21. April 2010)

Hallo,

ab sofort ist die Anmeldung frei geschaltet: Da die Startplätze limitiert sind gilt: wer zuerst kommt fährt mit.

http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20100515192445

Freut Euch auf eine tolle neue Strecke am 15.05.2010 in Boffzen!

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (22. April 2010)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei, Anmeldung ist gerade raus.


----------



## uwero (23. April 2010)

WICHTIGER HINWEIS für alle Fahrer(innen) zum Race to Sky 2010:

Die Gemeinde Boffzen hat uns die Streckenführung etc. für den Renntag 15.05.10 genehmigt, da wir gleichzeitig die Grillhütte gemietet haben.

Sofern bereits vorher auf der Strecke gefahren werden soll, so achtet bitte darauf, dass die Grillhütte am Tag des Trainings nicht vermietet ist. Sollten Gäste an der Grillhütte sein, so bitte ich darum das Gelände NICHT zu befahren.

An allen Tagen gilt, dass wir nur am äußersten Rand des Rasens fahren. Bitte fahrt nicht mitten über die Wiese und hinterlasst dort nicht Eure Bremsspuren o.ä..

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis,
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1975 (25. April 2010)

Hallo Uwe

Also wie bereits mit Deiner Frau besprochen werde ich mich um die verteilung der Plakate im Bereich Blomberg und Horn-Bad Meinberg kümmern,sowie Schieder Schwalenberg

Wenn es zeitlich eng wird könnte ich mir die Plakate auch bei Euch abholen,falls Ihr es nicht schaffen solltet sie bei Rebell Bikes vorbei zu bringen....


Gruß Sven


----------



## uwero (29. April 2010)

Hallo,

in der Anlage findet Ihr eine Polardatenauswertung unserer Strecke des Race to Sky.

Der lange Anstieg ist die Himmelsleiter, der Namensgeber des Rennens.

Im Rennen werden wir anstelle der aufgezeichneten 4 Runden nur 3 Runden fahren.

1 Runde =  7,6km/156 Hm

Keine Angst, dass dies zu wenig ist, guckt Euch auf der Grafik mal die Herzfrequenz an ... wer richtig Gas gibt ist froh nach 3 Runden im Ziel zu sein. 

Aber man kann´s ja bei Bedarf auch ruhiger angehen - die Strecke ist auch für Anfänger sehr gut geeignet.

Freut Euch auf eine interessante, neue Strecke!

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## uwero (6. Mai 2010)

Aktueller wichtiger Hinweis zur Streckenführung:

*Der Streckenabschnitt Hochwald (Fichten, weicher Waldboden) darf ab sofort nicht mehr befahren werden. Der Eigentümer des Waldes hat keine Freigabe erteilt.* D.h. wir fahren ab sofort den Weg gerade hinunter und nehmen als neuen Streckenabschnitt die sog. innere Runde (wie 2008) neu hinzu.

Diesen Hinweis bitte zwingend beachten!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Domme02 (7. Mai 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> *Der Streckenabschnitt Hochwald (Fichten, weicher Waldboden) darf ab sofort nicht mehr befahren werden. Der Eigentümer des Waldes hat keine Freigabe erteilt.*


 was bedeutet das konkret für leute sich bei euch nicht auskennen? Weniger Trails, weniger Hm?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Mai 2010)

wie sieht die strecke im allgemeinen aus?

wurzeln, steine, ....

wird bei regen ja nicht uninteressant.


----------



## {Sagittarius} (8. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wie sieht die strecke im allgemeinen aus?
> 
> wurzeln, steine, ....
> 
> wird bei regen ja nicht uninteressant.


 
Hallo, 

Strecke sieht gut aus, bin heute das erste mal abgefahren. Aus meiner Sicht kann das jeder fahren, der Anfänger etwas langsamer die guten etwas schneller. 
Es wird alles Geboten, Matsch, Steine, Steigung/Abfahrt, Wurzeln, Wiese, technische und schnelle Teilstrecken usw.
Wer sich das entgehen lässt ist selber schuld.

Gruß von dem der hinten fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. Mai 2010)

dabei bin ich sowieso!

mir gehts nur um die reifenwahl bei nassem boden.
habe gestern ne runde im wiehengebirge mit nobby nic vorne und hinten gedreht und war teilweise nur am rutschen.


----------



## {Sagittarius} (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ein riesen großes Lob:

an die Streckenplaner
an die Streckenbauer
an die Streckentester
und natürlich an die Personen im Hintergrund, ohne die das nicht möglich wäre.

die Strecke ist der Hammer.

Gruß von dem der hinten fährt.


----------



## {Sagittarius} (8. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> dabei bin ich sowieso!
> 
> mir gehts nur um die reifenwahl bei nassem boden.
> habe gestern ne runde im wiehengebirge mit nobby nic vorne und hinten gedreht und war teilweise nur am rutschen.


 
Reifenempfehlung überlasse ich mal den anderen.
Ich hab vorne Nobby Nic und hinten Racing Ralph.
Vorne war OK/Gut, Hinten musste ich doch schon etwas überreden um vortrieb zu spenden (aber nur an einem Stück).


----------



## Domme02 (9. Mai 2010)

@sagittarius  welche strecke meinst du? die alte oder die ohne den Trail, der nicht mehr befahren werden darf?


----------



## uwero (9. Mai 2010)

Moin Jungs,

also: wir mussten nur einen kleinen Teil der Trails rausnehmen, also freut Euch auf mehr als genug Trails.

Zur Reifenwahl: gestern bin ich auf nasser Strecke mit dem Hardtail und vorne/hinten (leicht abgefahrenen Racing Ralph) gefahren. Sofern es nicht trockener wird rutscht man an einigen Anstiegen, u.a. am Wildschwein-Trail (der Name ist Programm).

Heute bin ich mit Fully und vorne/hinten Rocket Ron gefahren, die Strecke war etwas trockener. Das ging ganz gut.

Meine Empfehlung daher: bei Regen/Nässe: Reifen mit Profil, Nobby Nic, Rocket Ron.

Auf ganz trockener Strecke (d.h. ab Mittwoch kein Regen mehr) gehen dann sogar ggf. die Semi-Slicks. Empfehlen würde ich diese nicht, weil einige Ecken mit Pannenrisiko in der Strecke sind.

Meine voraussichtliche Kombi für Samstag: Merida 96 (=Fully) mit vorne/hinten 2.1er Rocket Ron und max. 2,5 bar.

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## uwero (11. Mai 2010)

Aufgrund Eurer regen Nachfrage eine Information: die Startplätze sind noch nicht ausgebucht. 

Online-Meldungen sind bis heute 23.59h möglich

Ab morgen gilt die Nachmeldung am Renntag.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2010)

bitte keine challenge teilnehmer der ak herren mehr anmelden!

ich brauche punkte.


----------



## uwero (11. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> bitte keine challenge teilnehmer der ak herren mehr anmelden!
> 
> ich brauche punkte.




 Ich bemühe mich gerade noch darum, die Ironman-Triathleten aus Hawaii zur Anmeldung zu nötigen - natürlich NUR die Herrenklasse! 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2010)

ok, die können mir dann windschatten geben und kurz vor dem ziel anhalten. 


bis samstag


----------



## Quen (12. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Masters Herren startet auch um 12 Uhr?! Oder wie ist das "Masters/w" zu deuten?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## {Sagittarius} (12. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Masters Herren startet auch um 12 Uhr?! Oder wie ist das "Masters/w" zu deuten?
> 
> Gruß


 
Ja so ist es. Alle Klassen starten jeweils männlich/weiblich gemeinsam.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Quen (12. Mai 2010)

{Sagittarius} schrieb:


> Ja so ist es. Alle Klassen starten jeweils männlich/weiblich gemeinsam.
> 
> Gruß Norbert




danke und bis samstag!


----------



## zonuk (13. Mai 2010)

wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied zwischen master und senioren? bzw rennen "H" und rennen "S"?


----------



## uwero (13. Mai 2010)

zonuk schrieb:


> wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied zwischen master und senioren? bzw rennen "H" und rennen "S"?



Hi Zonuk,

ganz einfach: im Alter

Master = werdende Grufties, 1970-1980
Senioren = Grufties, 1960-1969
Senioren 2 = Mega Grufties, 1959 und älter

Spaß beiseite, ich hab eschon viele Rennen gesehen, wo die Sen. 2 schneller waren als die Master.

Ich hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben, 

viele  Grüße Uwe


----------



## zonuk (13. Mai 2010)

hallo uwe...ja jetzt hab ich es auch verstanden....war nur etwas verwirrt weil bei sportident so komische angaben standen....wär ja auch fast schiefgegangen. ich dachte "mein" start wäre um 15 uhr..aber der ist ja schon um 12 uhr!!! war wohl nix mit ausschlafen

gruss oli


----------



## uwero (13. Mai 2010)

... wir haben die Rennen so zusammengelegt, dass wir in rennen 2+3 in etwa gleich große Starterfelder haben, Gruß Uwe


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2010)

gibt es nach dem rennen die möglichkeit sein bike etwas zu säubern?

frage, weil ich mein bike im innenraum transportiere.


----------



## {Sagittarius} (14. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> gibt es nach dem rennen die möglichkeit sein bike etwas zu säubern?
> 
> frage, weil ich mein bike im innenraum transportiere.


 
Ja, wir stellen eine Fläche mit Hochdruckreiniger zur Verfügung.
Und duschen kann man im Ort.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2010)

damit macht man doch kein bike sauber!

normaler wasserschlauch reicht doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnygirl (14. Mai 2010)

Habe nochmal eine Frage zu den Startzeiten: startet die Lizenzklasse auch um 15 Uhr?


----------



## {Sagittarius} (14. Mai 2010)

Sunnygirl schrieb:


> Habe nochmal eine Frage zu den Startzeiten: startet die Lizenzklasse auch um 15 Uhr?


 
Hallo Lizenzklasse startet um 12 Uhr.

Nachmeldungen bitte bis 10:30 abgeben.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## uwero (14. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich hatte eine vorletzte Meldung zur Strecke versprochen: sie ist einigermaßen trocken, allerdings würde ich Semislicks nicht empfehlen. Sobald es auch nur etwas regnet habt ihr damit große Probleme in den Bergauf-Passagen.

Das Wetter sieht nicht nach Regen aus, d.h. ich hoffe, dass es bis morgen noch etwas mehr abtrocknet.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## uwero (14. Mai 2010)

Hi,

allerletzte Meldung: Die Strecke ist weitestgehend aufgebaut und kann morgen ab 08.30h befahren werden. Erster Start ist um 10.30h.

In Summe werden ca. 160 Fahrer(innen) am Start sein. Nachmeldungen sind noch bis ca. 1 Stunde vor dem Start möglich.

Wir wünschen allen eine gute Anreise,

viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2010)

besten dank!

dann hoffe ich dass es trocken bleibt und wünsche allen viel erfolg.

sturzfrei bleiben!


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Mai 2010)

wie sah das wetter heute nacht aus? hat es geregnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing_2006 (15. Mai 2010)

JA, und es regnet immernoch! War nix mit abgetrockneter Strecke. Wäre mein Geschwindigkeitssensor am Hinterrad verbaut stünden bestimmt 2km  mehr aufm Tacho. 

Die Strecke an sich hat mir aber sehr gut gefallen, hätten ruhig noch ein paar Runden mehr sein dürfen. Auch die Zeitnahme mit den Armbändern find ich von allen die ich bis jetzt kennen gelernt habe am besten!

Was mir gar nicht gefallen hat war das Wetter. 6° und Regen. Dafür kann ja niemand etwas, aber das wir bei dem Wetter fast ne halbe Stunde länger als vorgesehen im Startblock stehen mussten war schon ziemlich kagge! Auch die recht schnelle Masters-Klasse zusammen mit den U15/u17 starten zu lassen find ich auch nicht gut, da man ab Runde 2 auf die Kids aufläuft die auf den Trails ganz schön am Rumeiern sind.

Unterm Strich hats aber Spaß gemacht, auch wenn die 2.1´er Racing Ralph Reifen sicher nicht die beste Wahl waren, die anderen sind in den Trails genauso am Rutschen gewesen. Hätte mir das 3 Uhr Rennen gerne auch noch angeschaut, war aber dermaßen am schlottern das ich mich nach der Bikewäsche gleich verzogen hab. Hoffe die Waschmaschine schafft das mit den Klamotten....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Vokkar (15. Mai 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte eine vorletzte Meldung zur Strecke versprochen: sie ist einigermaßen trocken, allerdings würde ich Semislicks nicht empfehlen. Sobald es auch nur etwas regnet habt ihr damit große Probleme in den Bergauf-Passagen.
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe,

war dann wohl nix mehr mit weiter abtrocknender Strecke, das war dann mal mit das besch... Wetter seit langem mal wieder. Tut mir echt leid für die Mühe, die Ihr Euch gegeben habt. Aber: Strecke war top , alles hat geklappt und gehalten, wenn die Schaltung zum Schluss auch nicht mehr so richtig wollte. Also vielen vielen Dank an das ganze Organisationsteam  und hoffentlich im nächsten Jahr wieder in der Altstadt. Vielleicht ist dann ja mal mehr als der 4. Platz drin .
Dann sehen wir uns nächste Woche in Kollerbeck.

Bis dahin einen sportiven Gruß
vom Vokkar


----------



## Domme02 (15. Mai 2010)

So bin endlich wieder sauber.....
Das war eines der besten Rennen seit langem!!! Die Strecke gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut. Trails, trails, trails ich fand es klasse. Da habt ihr echt eine super Strecke auf die Beine gestellt. Das Wetter war mir eigentlich ziemlich egal und hat den Spaß nicht gemildert. Auch mit dem vielen Matsch kam ich ganz gut klar.
Das einzige Manko war die Wartezeit im Startblock beim u19/ master Rennen. Es hat geregnet, geweht und alle haben gezittert. Als ihr dann noch die Anwesenheitsliste durchgangen seid, bin ich fast ausgeflippt. Nach 25min ging es dann endlich los. Da bringt auch das ganze Warmfahren nichts mehr.

Rundum aber wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung wie man es vom Race Team Höxter eben auch gewohnt ist.


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Mai 2010)

Pfui, was war das kalt. Für Mitte Mai ist das Wetter wirklich ein Witz. Ich bin das ganze Rennen über nicht richtig auf Touren gekommen, das ist einfach nicht mein Wetter. 
Die Strecke war eigentlich schön, trotz der vielen Pampe, die Kombi aus kalt und nass aber echt fies. Nächste Woche in Kollerbeck kann es ja eigentlich nur besser werden (hoffe ich zumindest).
Beim Fotographieren beim zweiten Rennen sind mir fast die Finger an der Kamera festgefroren. Meine Fotos und die von Holger gibt es auf meiner Seite. Viel Spaß beim Anschauen.

MfG Tine


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Mai 2010)

erst mal ein lob an den veranstalter! eine super strecke habt ihr da gebaut.
mal etwas abwechslung zu den sonsitgen forstautobahn-marathons.

vor dem rennen habe ich nach der anmeldung mal rumgefragt was die im lauf vorher für reifen gefahren sind:
- maxxis flyweight
- racing ralph 
- nobby nic

naja, habe mich dann entschieden meine geplante kombi von racing ralph vorne und hinten zu verwerfen und habe ein anderes vorderrad mit nobby nic gewählt.
war zwar trotzdem noch ganz schön rutschig, aber es ging.
fürs nächste mal bin ich jetzt aber besser gerüstet, den der postbote hat mir heute (leider als ich schon unterwegs war) zwei michelin xcr mud vorbei gebracht.

und nun zum rennen:

das wetter war zwar nicht so berauschend, aber mir kam es sehr entgegen. 
bin gleich am start hinter uwe und seinen 3 begleitern her, aber am anstieg waren sie auch schon entflogen.
habe dann die beiden vor mir nach dem ersten anstieg überholt und war ab 2/3 der ersten runde fast immer alleine.
in den anstiegen ist mein verfolger (6. im ziel) zwar immer näher ran gekommen, aber in den trailpassagen war ich immer schneller und konnte den abstand wieder vergrößern.

letztes jahr in detmold war ich schon nah am treppchen in der ak, und heute hat es mit dem 2.platz (gesamt 5. im lauf) endlich mal geklappt. 

das wird echt nen schöner kampf um die plätze in der gesamtwertung. 3-4 leute sind ja jetzt vorne mit dabei und nur durch wenige punkte getrennt.

da kann es nächste woche in kollerbeck nur "nachlegen" heißen!


----------



## uwero (16. Mai 2010)

Liebe Racer(innen),

tausend Dank, dass Ihr trotz der widrigen Wetterbedingungen bei unserem Race to Sky mitgefahren seid!

Inzwischen sind einige Bilder online:

Bilder von Thomas:
http://picasaweb.google.de/101415494369685184888/RaceToSky2010#

Bilder von Harald:
http://picasaweb.google.com/urotermund/RaceToSky2010#

Viel Spaß beim angucken, wir sehen uns am Samstag beim XC in Kollerbeck.

Herzliche Grüße
Uwe


----------



## uwero (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

es wird Euch sicher interessieren. Dies ist die TOP10 der Himmelsleiter. Gratulation an die 10 Schnellsten von 145 gewerteten Startern!

Viele Grüße Uwe


1	57	Rotermund, Tobias	MTB Race Team Höxter/Merida Bikes	M19H	*00:04:49*	Runde 1  
2	530	Droste, Oliver	Dortmund	MS1S	*00:05:19*	Runde 3
3	91	Hausmann, Christopher	Lemgo	MHeS	*00:05:20*	Runde 1
4	37	Koch, Lars	MTB Race Team Höxter	MS1S	*00:05:21*	Runde 1
5	26	Engels, Kai	LC Solbad	MS1S	*00:05:26*	Runde 1
6	35	Rotermund, Uwe	MTB Race Team Höxter/Merida Bikes	MS1S	*00:05:28*	Runde 1
7	55	Tillberg, Björn	MTB Race Team Höxter	M19H	*00:05:30*	Runde 1
8	9	Messerschmidt, Lars	DDMC Solling e.V.	MMaH	*00:05:30*	Runde 1
9	1	Meier, Lars	DDMC Solling e.V.	MMaH	*00:05:37*	Runde 3
10	682	Loest, Tobias	RSC Göttingen	MMaH	*00:05:38*	Runde 1


----------



## {Sagittarius} (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem hervorragendem Rennwochenende (abgesehen vom Wetter) habe ich auch gleich die Challenge Auswertung gemacht.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2010)

kannst du bei mir mal bitte den verein in deisterfreun.de ändern?

ak herren, startnummer 95


gruß
Kai E.


----------



## Vokkar (18. Mai 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> ... Meine Fotos und die von Holger gibt es auf meiner Seite. Viel Spaß beim Anschauen.
> 
> MfG Tine


 
Schönen Dank für die vielen Bilder!
Endlich mal Actionbilder im Schlamm von mir mit denen ich Vorwürfen als Schönwetterbiker wirkungsvoll entgegentreten kann.
Sportiver Gruß und bis Kollerbeck im hoffentlich zweistelligen Temp-Bereich.
Vokkar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## {Sagittarius} (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

gesammelte Bilderlinks auf Wassersport Höxer Homepage.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## OliverD (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Die Anfahrt aus dem Ruhrgebiet hat sich gelohnt!
Super Strecke, schöne Atmosphäre und klasse Orga!

Viele Grüße aus Dortmund

Oliver


----------



## uwero (26. Oktober 2010)

Kaum ist die Saison 2010 zu Ende, schon geht die Planung für 2011 los...

Ihr könnt Euch darauf freuen, heute haben wir beschlossen, dass es in 2011 wieder ein 

*Altstadtrennen in Höxter *

geben wird. Gefahren wird 2009 mitten durch die Innenstadt und die Bergwertung im Parkhaus ist auch wieder dabei!

Hier gibt es den Fernsehbericht vom Rennen 2009 des WDR:

 YouTube - Altstadtrennen HÃ¶xter 2.5.2009

Voraussichtlicher Termin: 21.05.2011

Später mehr, viele Grüße Uwe
__________________
_________________________
MTB RACE TEAM HÖXTER 
Bikes nur von: http://www.rebell-bikes.de/


----------

